# How much should a 6-month old be eating?



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

When I read the cat food labels on canned food most of the brands say that kittens eat twice the amount of adults. Well the adult feeding for a 5 oz. can is like one can a day. I cannot imagine my cat eating double that. Am I correct? My cat who is 6-months and weighs around 6 lbs. eats both dry and wet. She nibbles on dry - I would say about a 1/2 a cup a day and eats about 1/2 can wet per day. I'll give her about a 1/4 can in the AM and she likes to eat it in two meals. Some when I first put it down and leaves some for about 1 hour later. I also give her a meal around 9:30 at night of wet food and leave about 1/4 can - sometimes she eats the whole thing and sometimes she leaves some left over which she will eat first thing in the AM. 

How much roughly does an active 6-month old eat per day? :catmilk


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Since you are feeding wet and dry, the amount will be roughly half the suggested amount on the labels. The product label is based on using that particular item only.

That said, your cat is between adult and kitten. If (s)he is not ravenous, and is eating about the same amounts daily, you're fine. The exact amount will vary with size and activity level. Go by the label, and weigh the cat weekly. I'm sure others will have more advice here soon.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

How much a cat eats depends on the cat, although the amounts recommended on cat food labels are invariably too much. I'd have to force feed my girls to eat the recommended amount! If your kitten is not leaving a lot of her food on the plate and is not continually looking around for more, then I'd say you're feeding her the right amount. I know that doesn't sound too scientific, but with a kitten, it's likely the best measure.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

It also depends on the weight of your cat. The cans of food I have say 5.5 oz per 6 lbs, and twice as much for kittens. 

But I agree with Susan - they recommend way more than the cat actually needs.

My kittens are 7 months old, and we feed them a combination of wet and dry...they actually eat roughly the same amount as your kitten (1/2 can wet, 1/2 cup dry) more or less...For awhile we were feeding them a whole can of wet per day with just a dry snack, but that was getting REALLY expensive, because we feed them premium canned food. Now we're trying 3/4 of a can a day, with about 1/4 cup of dry...ish. Spencer usually wants more than that (he's 2 lbs heavier than Lily), though Lily is fine with it.


----------

